# Ziegerkase



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Today's cheese is based on the goat cheese recipe on the back of the pamphlet that comes in Ricki Carrol's Goat Cheese Kit.

It's a bit different, in that it doesn't call for a culture, the amount of rennet is low, and the temperature that you bring the curd to is only 85 degrees instead of 102 to 104 for other hard cheeses that I've done so far.

I must admit that I sprinkled a tiny bit of Farmhouse Cheddar culture on the top of the pasteurized milk. Couldn't bring myself to have *no* culture in it to develop acid.

The curd is quite soft. The weight of the cheese as I hold it in my hand, redressing it, is enough to leave a hand print on the underside.

It's in the press now, and you turn it every 1/2 hour for three hours, then every two hours for a while. Then press at no more than 25 pounds overnight.

Then, it's brined 24 hours.

I'll let you all know what it looks like when it comes out of the press tomorrow!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

It sounds wonderful. 

I need to try some new cheese recipes. I have been in a bit of a rut.
The good thing about this weather is that it is easy to maintain temps, thats for sure.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

This turned out differently than expected. I thought it would be more moist, but it's actually a little crumbly, and the taste is pungent like Parmesan. It's good!


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Today's cheese is based on the goat cheese recipe on the back of the pamphlet that comes in Ricki Carrol's Goat Cheese Kit.


I don't have the cheesemaking kit - could you post the recipe, or is there someplace else I can find it? I looked on the web and couldn't find it.
Thanks,
Pat


----------

